
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (May 2015) - _whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote: 
  Willing to relocate: 
  Technologies: 
  Résumé&#x2F;CV: 
  Email:</code></pre>
======
dom96
Location: Belfast, UK

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: C/C++, Python, Nim, HTML5, Haskell, Redis, HTTP, WinAPI, Posix,
C#, GTK+, HTTP, IRC

Résumé/CV: Please email for a formal CV. See the following links for a
portfolio: [http://picheta.me/projects.html](http://picheta.me/projects.html)
and/or [https://github.com/dom96](https://github.com/dom96).

Email: dominikpicheta@gmail.com

I am one of the main developers of the Nim programming language having
contributed to the core language by improving the compiler and the standard
library. I have written all of the asynchronous IO, sockets and many other
related modules in Nim's standard library, as such I am very skilled in the
low-level details of Posix and Windows systems.

I have also developed a lot of software projects, most of which are open
source and available on my Github. These include a package manager for the Nim
programming language, a web framework inspired by Sinatra, the Nim forum
([http://forum.nim-lang.org](http://forum.nim-lang.org)), IRC libraries in
Haskell, Python and Nim, an IDE using the GTK+ framework and many more.

I am currently looking for both remote and UK opportunities for internships
this summer. I am interested in working with new technologies so if you don't
see something in my list above please contact me anyway!

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate [But currently in Delhi]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure, R, Hadoop

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
zedpm

      Location: South Dakota, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Linux, Windows, PostgreSQL,
      MySQL, C#, C, C++, git, bash; learning and playing with
      HTML, CSS, Javascript, Flask, Django
      Résumé/CV: http://c10n.net/assets/c10nResume.pdf
      Email: zedpm[at]c10n[dot]net

I'm a generalist software engineer with Linux systems administration
experience. I've usually worked in small organizations, so I'm used to wearing
a lot of hats and working outside my comfort zone. I joined a startup as
employee #1 and helped lead the company to a successful exit in 2014; this was
done 100% remotely over the course of 9 years. I'm looking for another remote
position where I can again help grow a company towards a successful exit.

------
Decade
Location: San Francisco, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, Clojure, SQL, C, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Ubuntu,
Arch Linux, OpenWRT, IPv6, BIND, DNSSEC, 802.11q, SNMP, MS Office,
LibreOffice, GIMP, Photoshop, Unicode, FAT32, projectors, speakers, analog and
digital cabling, Audacity, education, algorithms

Résumè/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/38079179/resume%20v6.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/38079179/resume%20v6.pdf)
and Github [https://github.com/Decade](https://github.com/Decade)

Email: theos unforgettable dot com

I have a lot of flexibility about job types, but I really want a development
role.

------
irdc

      Location: Netherlands (Randstad/Utrecht area)
      Remote: Prefer to work at an office.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: C/C++, C#/.NET/WCF/WPF, ASP.NET/NHibernate/Lucene.NET, anything interesting enough.
      Human languages: Dutch, English (both fluent)
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: willemijn (at) irdc (dot) nl
    

I'm a generalist developer; I like developing with or for anything that's
intellectually challenging. I'm not a cowboy coder: I feel that development is
about solving problems, and code is how you happen to express the solution.
The fact that it has to run on a computer is completely besides the point.

I like to learn new things, and when left to my devices I usually master them
pretty quickly. To illustrate: when diving into C# for the first time, at my
previous job, I went straight from "what are indexed properties?" to "hey,
look, expression trees!"; from a relative newcomer to C#/.NET I went to the
local language expert in around a year. When playing around with Python I went
for metaclasses straight away (they're fun!).

I like to work on the module-surpassing problems in a large application. I
like to solve the large issues keeping back development; I like to think about
making development easier for my colleagues. I like progress, I like changing
things for the better. I'm looking for a senior-level job where I can do so.

------
nathan_f77
Location: Chiang Mai, Thailand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Full-time: No

Part-time: Yes, up to 20 hours per week

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js, Ember.js, iOS, Swift, Objective C,
many others.

Experience: 5 years with web development, 6 months with iOS

GitHub: [https://github.com/ndbroadbent](https://github.com/ndbroadbent)

Blog: [http://madebynathan.com](http://madebynathan.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndbroadbent](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndbroadbent)

Email: nathan [dot] f77 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
iN7h33nD
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: OS (Linux many flavors, OSX, Windows), databases (PostgreSQL,
MySQL, MariaDB, MongoDB), caching (Memcached, Varnish), webservers (Apache,
Nginx, Express.js), system tools/terminal (cron, syslog, networking, iptables,
yum, apt-get, cd, etc.), Perl, Bash, TDD, Ruby, Rails, Agile, PHP, Laravel,
JavaScript, AngularJS, jQuery, Ember.js, Meteor, Gulp, Grunt, Node.js, C++,
Sails.js, Git, Subversion, REST API integration, Ovirt, VMWare, Less, SASS,
CSS, HTML, ZeroMQ, TCP, UDP, SCTP, SS7, MSRP, JSON, XML, HTTP, IMAP, MM7,
Google Protocol Buffers, Sip, SMPP, SNMP, DNS, Diameter, LDAP, SOAP XML, SDP,
CPIM, CPM, SMIL, HTTPS, TLS, Telecommunications

Résumé/CV: contact me

Email: in7h33nd at live dot com

I am a back-end developer who currently does Quality Assurance and Web
Engineering for a telecommunication company. I have personally had a hand in
adding testing support to the listed network protocols and content types and
have a lot of exposure working with them. I also work on creating a front end
and back end to multiple websites used by my team every day. Including our
Automation Testing Platform and Virtual Machine management tool.

I love to learn and am eager to work on difficult problems. I am very
opinionated on the technologies that I have used and would love to chat about
them. I also love to lead teams and iterate on existing products to make
things better for the user. Feel free to contact me!

------
LBarret
Location: Lyon, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: after a while, if we are a good fit.

Technologies: Python, Javascript, CSS, HTML, SQL, Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy,
redis, jquery, Haskell, Delphi, PySide/PyQT, OpenGL, Php, Lisp, functional
programming,

Résumé/CV: see my profile on linkedin
[https://fr.linkedin.com/in/lionelbarretdenazaris](https://fr.linkedin.com/in/lionelbarretdenazaris)

Email: lionel.barret<REMOVETHISPART>@gmail.com

Over the years, I have built quite a lot of app from AAA games to small
websites. I have over 10 years of experience with python, and few years for
the most common tech. I am currently learning Haskell because it's fun.

I love coding and I have been a (coding) team leader for a few years, so I
know all the different aspects of software development.

Recent Contracts :

* Expert Python training for a Parisian start-up * Building a complex GIS app for a start-up from Lyon (Django, leaflet.js) * Building a parametric 3d modeler for a stealth start-up ( Pyside, OpenGL ) * Payment pipeline for a start-up (Paypal, Django) * Python & Project Management training for a small consulting agency, * Rearchitecturing a complex app for a software publisher (Flask, redis, * Code Audit for a telecom software publisher, (SQLAlchemy, wxPython) * Python training for php based team, * Multi-platform Video Recorder for a high traffic website. (OpenCv, Pygame, Pyaudio)

------
dz1111

        Skills: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Databases, Sketch, Illustrator
        Native Language: English
        Location: Hawaii
    

Brief Intro: I am an experienced remote iOS engineer with a knack for bringing
ideas either written or discussed verbally into reality through an app. I have
a strong design sense where I actually create art with Sketch and Illustrator.
I’m focused on providing five-star user experiences through carefully tuned
animations and thoughtful layout. I’m also into minimizing crashes and
maximizing performance where I brought significant improvements to these areas
in the latest app I worked on over the past five App Store releases. My
background is in developing data-driven apps so I understand the value of
efficient queries and careful modeling. I take pleasure in solving the
numerous problems that pop up during any given development cycle without
requiring additional assistance. I also know Unix inside and out so I’d be
perfectly at home on AWS or a similar platform.

My PDF resume/CV is at [http://goo.gl/KeetM7](http://goo.gl/KeetM7).

I will promptly reply to all inquiries submitted to
[http://ikiapps.com/contact](http://ikiapps.com/contact).

Thanks for reading this and I look forward to hearing from you soon!

------
jeffool
_Location_ : Albany, GA, USA

 _Remote_ : Yes.

 _Willing to relocate_ : Yes.

 _Technologies_ :

 _Résumé /CV_: [http://resume.jeffool.com](http://resume.jeffool.com)

 _Email_ : JwBridges@gmail.com (or, yes, Jeffool@gmail.com)

 _Currently_ : webdev for a local business

 _Former_ : 6+yr TV news producer.

 _Former_ : 5+yr TV production/studio manager.

 _What does "producer" mean in this context?_

I was directly responsible for the quality of multi-million dollar
brands/(shows). In that role I was responsible for assigning reporters and
photographers to work each day. I evaluate their progress regularly, edit the
work they turn in (or make them), and also do original research and writing.
Like a project manager, except I shipped every day at 6pm. I also did (very)
little marketing work between producer jobs. Now I want a new job in a new
career other than journalism. I've been working webdev for several months.

I went to school for compsci. About a decade ago. Sometimes I download VS and
finagle with it, but never produce anything of value. I mess with HTML & CSS
as part of my job now. A lot of it is actually different CMS like Amazon,
eBay, Channel Advisor, etc.

 _Bonus_ : If you do something important. I'd love to feel as accomplished as
I did when informing viewers about the world around them.

 _keywords_ : technical writing, producer, manager, product manager,

------
patrickmclaren
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AngularJS, Rails, Python, Java, and (some) Scala

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/patrickkmclaren](https://www.linkedin.com/in/patrickkmclaren),
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/patrickmclaren](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/patrickmclaren)

Email: patrickkmclaren@gmail.com

Most recent project is Memoread, a spaced-repetition flashcard app, written in
AngularJS with Rails (RESTful API) backend. See
[https://www.memoread.io/](https://www.memoread.io/). I also wrote a companion
Android app for Memoread, launched in March, see
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.memoread.me...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.memoread.memoread).

Graduating with a BSc. Mathematics from UMass Boston this month. Keeping my
mind open, although have a special interest in positions that provide
opportunities to learn and work with latest JavaScript developments, i.e.
AngularJS 2, ECMA6, TypeScript, etc.

I am an Australian citizen, currently on F1 Visa with OPT Work Authorization.

------
dookahku

        Location: SF
        Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
        Willing to relocate: maybe
        Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
        programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, ruby, django, cassandra, python
        android, django
        Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn
    

Looking to move into modern systems programming for internet scale systems.
I've done a lot of sustaining work in the past but I want to write more novel
code. Over the years, I've acquired a fair number of skills that I'd like to
apply.

I have a couple of personal projects I've worked on, such as an android app
(java) for a non-profit that has an accompanying backend in django (python).
I've another C++ project that is a key value store with a REST API. There's
also my reddit AMA FAQ creation software. That one's done in python. It
vectorizes questions and clusters them based on the resulting representation;
the result is that similar questions get grouped together so more people can
get answers to their questions.

I'm also open to non-conventional software jobs, like sustaining, or anything
you have in mind.

------
AlexNeoNomad
Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Singapore or Hong Kong)

Remote: Yes

Languages: Ruby, Python, JVM (Java/Kotlin/Clojure) for Android, Haskell, C#,
C, SQL, JavaScript; Rust and Swift;

OS: Linux and Mac (most of the time); Windows;

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (at) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages with an experience of around 5 years. I became a freelancer over 2
years ago, left home in Russia, relocated to Southeast Asia and since then
have been learning as much as I could and had to working full-time. As a
freelancer, I learned I could come up with the zinger of a solution to a
problem I have if it could be solved at all. And I'm the one who would be
responsible for getting it solved.

I'm also stoked about learning functional programming, finance and IT
security.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
jbcrail
Location: Remote, but willing to relocate to Seattle area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Python, PHP, Javascript, Go, Rust, Lua, HTML, CSS

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail)

Email: jbcrail at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/jbcrail](https://github.com/jbcrail)

I'm a generalist who has been successful across numerous domains (retail,
consumer, education, semiconductor). I focus on building low-maintenance and
dependable solutions. Even though I enjoy exploring the technological
bleeding-edge (I aggressively enhance my toolbox with new languages,
technologies, and libraries whenever possible), I often choose more well-
tested and mature solutions especially under time and resource constraints.

My interests include service-oriented architectures, programming languages,
and distributed systems. Last year, I reached a 365-day consecutive streak of
commits to GitHub (still going at 624 consecutive commits). I wrote about my
experience: [http://polybits.net/2014/08/16/365-days-of-
github/](http://polybits.net/2014/08/16/365-days-of-github/).

My open-source work includes a RESTful content-addressable storage server, a
proxy for local and remote filesystems, a LINQ-inspired shell, an event-driven
performance monitor, a Rust client for beanstalkd, two libraries in Erlang and
Go for writing an AI bot for Vindinium, and numerous contributions to Rust and
its auxiliary libraries.

------
penguinlinux
Location: New York City Remote: yes. Willing to Relocate: No :( Not Looking
for full time: Consulting engagements work best since I have a full time job.

DevOps Engineer: Experienced DevOps Engineer. Working Mostly with AWS,
Rackspace Cloud, Able to scale and architect websites or applications, I use
Ansible as my configuration management system, I can help your team setting up
proper dev environments locally or on hosted virtual machines and then deploy
your code to sandbox or production. I can help you find the right combination
of tools to get more insights on the performance of your application and
detect bottle necks, experienced with MySQL support and MySQL
replication,backups and monitoring. If your team is having problems with
standardizing development environments, deploying applications, provisioning
new machines on the cloud, problems with performance and just want to fix
things and make your environments more stable I am your guy.

Technologies: Apache, nginx, MySQL, Cloudera Hadoop, Flume, Kafka, Vagrant,
AWS, Rackspace, Ansible, Autoscaling, load balancers.

Email: marcovnyc@gmail.com

Cheers

------
aminbandali
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, C, C#, C++, SQL, HTML, CSS, JS, Android, Linux
(various distros), Git

Playing around in Clojure and Haskell.

Résumé/CV: [https://aminb.org/resume.pdf](https://aminb.org/resume.pdf)

Email: me[at]aminb[dot]org (no recruiters please)

Hi, I'm looking for a [full-time] summer job (May & June). I can continue
part-time after summer as well.

------
IonoclastBrig
Location: San Diego, CA, USA (for now). Remote: yes, preferred. Willing to
relocate: for the right opportunity. Technologies: Android/Java, C/C++,
OpenGL, SDL, Lua, Python, REST, shell, git, developing scripting languages,
ActionScript, some iOS/Obj-C, and a bit of various web tech. Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=145EEnY-
nVrNnq89HPWnfJfzjaN...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=145EEnY-
nVrNnq89HPWnfJfzjaNaHUARFhDvkz3uxVGw&authuser=0) GitHub: IonoclastBrigham Web:
[http://blog.ionoclast.com/](http://blog.ionoclast.com/) Email: @see resume.

I have been looking for remote work so I could pursue my dream of being a
well-to-do tech hobo and travel around when it's convenient. That said, I'm
totally willing to relocate somewhere awesome for an awesome job with awesome
people! Need a driven generalist to geek out on the minutiae of your project?
Hit me up.

~~~
IonoclastBrig
This is me:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9471926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9471926)

------
embrangler
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower, angular), SQL (MySQL,
PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end,
back-end, HTML5 and CSS3, junior product management, basic UX, UI.
Microservices, Test Driven Design (Test Driven Development).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work. I get
things done and pick up new projects quickly. Great communicator (for
estimates, handling vague specs, open-ended work), knows startup chaos (former
CTO and co-founder). Passionate about doing good, building great products, and
quality work.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

I'm also able to join forces with a UX/UI designer whom I often work with in a
team. We are an incredibly productive pair.

------
dlss
Location: Santa Rosa (1 hour north of SF)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, Java, JavaScript, SQL, R, Mathematica, Julia

Hi!

I'm a friendly, knowledgable, and communicative backend programmer and machine
learner / statistician.

I've got 10 years of software experience, including:

\- Full stack development under Brian J. Fox (the author of bash)

\- Backend, statistics, and library work for Apptimize (YC W14)

\- Backend work for Wealthfront.com

\- Statistics work for Cydia (the jailbroken iPhone store)

\- Computer vision work for the Scripps Institute of Oceanography

\- Teaching courses on design patterns and machine learning at the University
of California, Santa Barbara

I prefer B2B (logistics, optimization, reporting, etc) projects that employ
sustainable coding practices (TDD, DRY code, code reviews) with professional
managers (prioritized tickets, easy access to a customer/manager for
clarification).

If that sounds like you, and my location isn't a problem, please reach out :)

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-
salamon/3/a69/b77](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-salamon/3/a69/b77)

dls@lithp.org (lisp with a lisp)

------
obayesshelton
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: maybe

Seeking an opportunity as a Software Developer, CTO, Co-Founder, Technical
Architect be it project based, freelance or contract where I can deliver
immediate value and continue to build innovative software.

Technical Knowledge:

\- Languages (PHP, C/C++, Java, Apex, Shell scripting, and others...)

\- DB (MySQL, NoSQL's)

\- Methods/SDLC (Agile/SCRUM)

\- Cloud infrastructure (AWS, EC2, S3, RDS, CloudFormation)

\- Other (Jenkins, Nginx, Apache, Git, Github, TCP/IP, Puppet, Chef,
Virtualisation)

Specialties:

Cloud Architecture, RESTful API Design, Software Development, Linux systems
administration, Cyber Security, Continuous Integration, Configuration
management, Virtualisation, Business continuity Hit me up, please!

\- website: [https://bayes-shelton.co.uk](https://bayes-shelton.co.uk)

\- LinkedIn: uk.linkedin.com/in/oliverbayesshelton/en

\- Stack overflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/123663/oliver-bayes-
shelton](http://stackoverflow.com/users/123663/oliver-bayes-shelton)

------
jatinmistry13
Location: Washington D.C and Vienna, VA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, C#, MapReduce, Hadoop, C, C++, SQL, Javascript,
HTML5, JSF 2.0, Primefaces, JEE

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/wrqtw766gxb0cwq/Jatin-Mistry-
Resum...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wrqtw766gxb0cwq/Jatin-Mistry-
Resume.doc?dl=0)

Email:jmistry2[at]masonlive[dot]gmu[dot]edu; jatinmistry13[at]gmail[dot]com

Blog: [http://orionarcher.blogspot.in/](http://orionarcher.blogspot.in/)

I am a Masters' Student in Computer Science at George Mason University.
Looking for Summer Internships in the fields of Data Mining, Big data,
Software Engineering/Development and Web Development.

Love linux and have the ability to learn and apply new skills quickly.

Eager to learn new technologies and working on big data, machine learning and
systems development.

Most proficient in Java, C#, Python. Getting increasingly better at Hadoop and
other Data Science technologies.

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. Want to learn/am learning: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background. While I'm a generalist into both front and
backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most interested in
DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim, tmux, git, ssh,
etc. I also have some sysadmin experience.

Excellent soft skills, and I'm easily in the 99th percentile of English
fluency and written communication. If you need good documentation, technical
writing, or even web copy, I can definitely help you with that if you're
willing to carve out time for me in exchange for helping me improve my
programming chops and technical development. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to
level up.

------
fmeyer
Location: currently in Brazil but relocating to Berlin in August

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Languages: Java, Python and Ruby [I know JS, but I don’t feel proficient with
the lang]

Tooling: Drools, ElasticSearch, Lucene, Solr, RabbitMQ, Docker, Scipy, Numpy,
pandas, scikit-learn, nltk.

DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Cassandra and MongoDB

Github: [https://github.com/fmeyer](https://github.com/fmeyer)

Resume: [http://fernandomeyer.com/resume/](http://fernandomeyer.com/resume/)
\- Detailed CV upon request

Email: hire@fernandomeyer.com

# Recent works:

\- [http://acervo.folha.com.br/](http://acervo.folha.com.br/) \- Responsible
for the search engine and search infrastructure. Challenges: Indexing 91 years
of a daily newspaper

\- [http://elo7.com.br](http://elo7.com.br) \- Responsible for search engine
ranking, performance and quality.

I enjoy working with non-trivial problems

------
realrocker
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android Expert: Mostly AOSP internals(frameworks, systems, HAL,
BSP, build scripts). Also dabbled in Application Development, Mobile backend
Services.(github.com/adnaan)

Resume: On request.

Email: badr dot adnaan at gmail dot com

Middleware person. Worked on a tablet, a smart watch, couple of android apps,
few web servers in Java, C, Python, Go. \-----

------
Akkuma
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes (my highest preference)

Willing to relocate: Possibly if most of the hassles and costs of moving are
taken care of and it is a city/state I'm interested in moving to (ie. no CA or
NY) while being something interesting worth moving for

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (node.js, express, React, Angular,
knockout, and built my own, Rome.js), .NET (C#, MVC, Web API, ServiceStack)
SQL, MongoDB (I've done backend, fullstack, and frontend), started working on
an Elixir project

Interested in a lot of other technologies as well, so if you think I might be
a good fit and willing to let me learn/train me, shoot me a message and I'll
get back to you if I'm interested in what you do!

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma)

Email: gmail - gregorywaxman (I hope you can figure this out)

------
ShIxtan
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, javascript, Backbone, Meteor, SQL, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1bob9UJ](http://bit.ly/1bob9UJ)

Github: [https://github.com/ShIxtan](https://github.com/ShIxtan)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronestel](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronestel)

Email: shixtan127@gmail.com

I'm a web developer with experience in Ruby and Javascript. A recent example
of something I built is [http://www.gamifi.life](http://www.gamifi.life) a
single-page web app for tracking and improving habits.

I'm looking for a place where I can challenge myself and learn a lot. I'm
especially interested in companies leveraging technology to help people be
better versions of themselves.

------
spoiledtechie
Seeking Full time job. I just submitted my resignation yesterday.

Location: DC Metro area or Remote Remote: Can do and love doing. Relocate:
Nope, can't do it. Resume: 10+ years as a C#, MVC, Javascript, Database Full
Stack Developer. Email: spoiledtechie@gmail.com

Can find me at spoiledtechie.com

Im a full stack developer with great communication skills. Live in DC Metro
area. I have done Android, Objective C, Java, C#, .NET, Web Services, Desktop
WPF, silverlight, back end Entity frameworks, T-SQL etc.

My current passion is C# and Im good at it. I built RDNation.com from the
ground up, have led a small team of developers to success.

I resigned yesterday due to internal politics at my last company. Im the first
to go, but wasn't going to be the last.

I do good work, put in extra hours when needed and have a nack for getting it
done right the first time. I am confident, honest and speak my mind.

------
jsbernier
Location: New York, NY / NYC / Manhattan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: Node.js, React.js, Javascript (ES5, ES6), HTML5/CSS3,
Sass/Compass, git, Ansible, Amazon AWS

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2KpIx8bRVvUWUpXbThtUk5mVzg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2KpIx8bRVvUWUpXbThtUk5mVzg/view?usp=sharing)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier)

Email: jeremy [dot] s [dot] bernier [at] gmail [dot] com

Currently I'm the lead full-stack web engineer on a major media site that's an
isomorphic Javascript single-page app run on Node and React.

I'm just looking for part-time remote work. I love picking up new technologies
and getting things done.

------
therosco
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - PHP Stack: PHP (4, 5). SimpleXML, DOM, PCRE, PDO, Imagick, GD, curl, SPL, JSON, streams, Sockets. 
    
      - Web stack: HTML, CSS, Javascript 
    
      - Java Stack: Core, Collections framework, Jetty, Netty, Apache Zookeeper, Trove4j 
    
      - Scala stack: Scala core, Play framework, SBT 
    
      - Design & Architecture: OOP, Design Patterns 
    
      - RDBMS: Postgres, MySQL - NoSQL: MongoDB, Memcached, Redis, Apache Hadoop 
    
      - Tests: xUnit (phpUnit, jUnit), SeleniumHQ 
    
      - Automation: Capistrano, Puppet 
    
      - Development tools & utils: Mercurial, git, Atlassian Jira, Atlassian Crucible. 
    
      - Linux: Debian, Ubuntu, Gentoo 
    

Email: mail.me.here.to.hire@gmail.com

Resume:

    
    
      - LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/alexey-belan/1b/557/196

------
MichaelSiddi

      Location: Italy
      Remote: Nope
      Willing to relocate: Yes, I'd love to! :) (Silicon Valley / SF Bay Area)
      Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, C, Java, WebRTC, XMPP, Git
      Résumé/CV: http://resume.michaelsiddi.com
      Email: hello [at] michaelsiddi [dot] com
      WebSite: http://www.michaelsiddi.com
    

Hi!

4+ years of experience on iOS and Objective C.

Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science.

4 apps in the App Store

Experience in building mobile SDKs for both iOS and Android.

Currently working on Audio and Video with WebRTC on iOS and Android

Italian

No Working Visa - Sponsorship Needed - Looking for Silicon Valley
opportunities

    
    
      Si   OSiOS    OSiOS   
      Si  iOSiOSi  iOSiOS   
          iO   Si  iO       
      Si  iO   Si  iO       
      Si  iO   Si   OSiOS   
      Si  iO   Si      OS   
      Si  iO   Si      OS   
      Si  iO  OSi      OS   
      Si   OSiOS   iOSiO

------
GnomeChomsky
Location: Boston area

Remote: No

Relocation: Yes (open to CA, OR, WA, CO, or int'l)

Technologies: HRIT—e.g. LMS, HRIS, ATS, EPMS etc. Some HTML & CSS, and some
Adobe Creative. Currently taking baby steps with Django.

Resume: [http://www.kcole.net](http://www.kcole.net)

Unlike most on here, I'm not a developer or an engineer or a sysadmin. While I
taught myself BASIC in the mid-90s, I hear that's not such a hot technology in
Silicon Valley these days.

However, get in touch if you need someone passionate about supporting and
empowering your staff—someone who can tackle your operations, people strategy,
and talent management functions so you can focus on your core business. _If
you 're tired of staid, rules-oriented, tech-illiterate HR, then let's chat so
I can hear about your needs and priorities._

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost, 11), python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Over six years of experience with a 1.5MM LOC code base. Most recent/notable
work centers on designing and developing new transport framework based on
AMQP/GPB to replace legacy CORBA framework. More interested in backend-type
development or library/tool writing for use in other apps.

------
brightsize
Location: Spokane, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Languages(Python, Scala, Java,
CoffeeScript),databases(Postgres/PostGIS, GAE Datastore),web frameworks(Play!,
Scalatra, Django, CherryPy, Flask, GAE), front-end(JQuery, JQuery-UI,
Bootstrap, Underscore, Leaflet), OS(Linux, server admin), Cloud(AWS, Google
App Engine, Twilio).

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ericanderson](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ericanderson)

Email:eta at karte dot co

I'm primarily a back-end developer and enjoy working with databases and
networking. My special interests are GIS and telephony. I'd be looking for a
get-stuff-done environment without a lot of methodological religions. Remote
preferred but will consider on-site or some mixture.

------
akrakesh
Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

I'm a no-nonsense designer interested in working on meaningful and useful
products. With 4 years of professional mobile and web design experience (6
months in a startup) and with my interest in everything that goes into a
digital product I make informed decisions to meet product and user objectives.
My blog should give a better idea about me:
[http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

------
rahulroy
I'm computer science graduate, and a Ruby on Rails Developer who is looking
for a job change. Do contact me(via email) if you're looking for someone who's
new in the software development industry with zeal to learn.

What I'm looking for? Startups with good work culture, and solid development
team. A startup where you get to learn great deal of stuff. I know these are
bit subjective, but you get the idea.

Here are required information:

Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, jQuery, Git. Willing to learn anything.

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

Blog: [http://www.newbiedev.com/](http://www.newbiedev.com/)

Email: techniciablog [at] gmail [dot] com

------
abguy

      Location: Novosibirsk, Russia
      Remote: yes
      Fulltime: yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe (I have no working visa)
      Email: find it in my CV
    

CV: [http://abelyaev.net/cv/resume.pdf](http://abelyaev.net/cv/resume.pdf)

My recent experiment with 10 million(!) concurrent connections:
[https://github.com/abguy/trade-processor](https://github.com/abguy/trade-
processor) I am going to write an article about it.

Technologies: JS, PHP, Python, SQL and NoSQL, bash, Node.js, Symfony, Django,
jQuery, ExtJS (Sencha), Dojo, Backbone.js, Angular, Flux, XML/XSLT/XPATH,
SOAP, RESTful, oAuth, OOP, architectural design patterns, etc. /this list is
very long and it grows every day/

I have 15+ years of experience in IT industry. Actually I am a system
architect in a medium sized software company (900+ employees). Meanwhile, I
believe that theoretical knowledge is useless without practice, so I always
have enough time for programming.

I have a deep knowledge in the web applications development including building
of different APIs as well as integration of various products. Nowadays I am
passionate about modern cloud technologies like _AWS services, Docker,
OpenStack, Puppet, Chef, Ansible, Heroku, ZeroMQ, Apache Hadoop and Apache
Spark_.

I always learn something new. Nowadays I am taking some courses about machine
learning from Stanford university.

I am able to build development teams from scratch. Moreover, I managed to do
it several times. One of these teams was distributed and successfully worked
remotely for about 5 years. For each project my number #1 goal is to find a
balance between requirements and the reasonable cost. I always try do not
reinvent the wheel and reuse the existing solutions. Meanwhile I am quite
creative and able to make something absolutely new.

Currently I am looking for a new challenge to make something valuable. I want
to find a project where I can utilize my talents to the maximum.

------
lawn
Location: Sweden

Remote: Yes, only option

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, CM, Rust, Python, Perl, ...

Résumé/CV: [https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/jonashietala-
files/cv-201...](https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/jonashietala-
files/cv-2015-eng.pdf)

Email: mail@jonashietala.se

Currently writing my master thesis in machine learning by creating a
recommendation system. Generalist who likes system development and problem
solving. Contributed to Rust during the summer. See
[http://www.jonashietala.se/](http://www.jonashietala.se/) and
[https://github.com/treeman](https://github.com/treeman)

------
hiby007

      SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India
    
      Has experience working with a Y-Combinator - 2014 non-profit startup 
      https://www.zidisha.org/ 
      
      Credits on http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/
    
      Remote: YES
    
      Willing to relocate: NO
    
      Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git
    
      Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim, ReactJS, React-Native
    
      Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat
    
      Resume: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0
    
      Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

------
miloshes
Location: Slovakia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[http://sk.linkedin.com/in/milosblasko](http://sk.linkedin.com/in/milosblasko)

Email: blaskomm[at]gmail.com

____________________________

3+ years of experience in RoR with focus on back-end looking for remote
opportunity.

Studied Software engineering at Slovak University of Technology.

Co-founded 2 startups, both have failed. Part of several others, one of them
[http://prizeo.com](http://prizeo.com) (YC alumni).

Currently lead developer at local company selling programming courses.
Mentoring beginner programmers at
[https://codementor.io/blasko](https://codementor.io/blasko).

------
dustingetz
Location: Philly

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript

Small isomorphic ClojureScript app in production, Full stack web apps, ReactJS
expert (using since release in 2013), built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops. However
I am no longer interested in working in javascript except on a short-term
contracting basis.

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Eclipse IDE, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: concept
development, project planning, research, algorithm development, programming,
testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Resume/CV and Email:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

------
no3lunch
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferrable)

Technologies: Python, Scala, R, SQL, Matlab, Java, C++, Hadoop, Spark,
Postgres, Redis, Mongo, AWS

Résumé/CV: via email

Email: hnrussiandatascientist@gmail.com

I am finishing my degree in Applied Math and CS from top Russian university
this summer and looking to move to another country. I have ~1.5 years of
experience with two startups and I also did independent consulting for several
months. In my current job I am developing large-scale recommender system (>1
bn recommended items per week) using Scala and Apache Spark. In the past as a
side project in a team of 3 I developed NLP API for Russian language. I am
interested in any Data Science/Machine Learning related positions.

------
johnellis1392
Location: Dixon, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (Temporarily)

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Android SDK, Python, C, SQL/NoSQL, Node.js,
Angular.js, C++

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/13Ou_AtdHl_HFKRBK8eyUxHb_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/13Ou_AtdHl_HFKRBK8eyUxHb_VfsxgzWGeBQMUMY6tas/pub)

Email: john.ellis1392@gmail.com

College Senior at CSU Sacramento looking for a summer internship or entry-
level job in pretty much anything I can get my hands on; I'm interested in
full stack development, scalable system architecture, front-end web design,
machine learning, mobile development, etc. I learn fast, work hard, and
communicate well.

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js),
LESS/SASS, Git, PHP (CakePHP, CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs,
MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work.

Most recent project has been architecting and leading the development of a
major SaaS crowdfunding platform with a front-end built in AngularJS.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fto5ypl4x9ryyw/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fto5ypl4x9ryyw/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to place where a lot of sun and sea

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, browserify,
TypeScript, CoffeeScript

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton),
[http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/](http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/)

Email: lavrton @@ gmail [dot] com

I like javascript and open source tools. I made some javascript plugins for
different frameworks. Also I like TDD and do complete my work with honestly. I
mainly work with client side Javascript, but also know my way around Python,
NodeJS.

------
serialhex
Location: Vero Beach, FL Remote: No Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Haskell, Clojure, C, other Functional & OO Languages Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/serialhex/Resume/blob/master/resume.md](https://github.com/serialhex/Resume/blob/master/resume.md)
Email: serialhex -at- gmail

I am a programmer who is currently stuck in pc-repair land and I want to break
out of the world of virus removals. At the moment I do not have much real-
world experience, yet I am working on building that up, and want to prove
myself.

------
siscia
Location: Milan/Shanghai

Remote: Definitely

Willing to Relocate: Maybe

Technologies: I am mature enough to work with paradigms, not single languages.
I love functional programming and I work well also with oop. (language of
choice pythons and clojure) Work with either SQL and NoSQL

CV:
[https://github.com/siscia/siscia.github.io/blob/master/asset...](https://github.com/siscia/siscia.github.io/blob/master/assets/SIMONE_MOSCIATTI_CV.pdf?raw=true)

Email: simone at mweb dot biz

My main expertise is the back end, everything that happen away from the user
is my bread and butter.

I am also available for contract/freelance jobs.

------
bernatfp
Location: Edinburgh, UK / Barcelona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, Julia, C, Java, Go, Hadoop, Pig, MongoDB, Redis,
HTML, CSS, Javascript (Frontend and Node.js), Clojure.

Email: bernatfp@gmail.com

I am a Masters student in Artificial Intelligence at University of Edinburgh,
graduating this Summer. I'm about to start my dissertation on algorithmic
music composition using neural networks (LSTM to be precise). I also run my
own side project, [https://calloud.com](https://calloud.com)

I am looking for interesting opportunities/projects that need versatile people
with Machine Learning skills, or for Data Science work.

------
bhashkarsharma
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Preferably to Netherlands, Germany or the US)

Technologies: Full-stack web developer with expertise building mobile web
apps: HTML5, CSS3, JS (multiple frameworks, node), Python, Django, REST,
MongoDB, NGINX, Android, AWS.

Resume:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/bhashkarsharma](https://in.linkedin.com/in/bhashkarsharma)

Github: [https://github.com/bhashkarsharma](https://github.com/bhashkarsharma)
Website: [http://bhashkar.me](http://bhashkar.me)

Email: bhashkarsharma (at) gmail

------
Cognitron
Location: St Petersburg, FL

Remote: Yes, I'm specifically looking for remote

Willing to relocate: maybe for the right job

Technologies: C#, VB.NET, WPF, JavaScript, Sencha Touch, HTML, Python, Django,
SQL (MS Sql, Postgres, MySql), Java, Android, Unity3D, git

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mathewaaronwelch](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mathewaaronwelch)

//most of my recent stuff is in private repos, but I can share something if
you're genuinely interested.

GitHub: [https://github.com/Congitron](https://github.com/Congitron)

Email: gmail - mathew.aaron.welch

------
ecerta
Location: Louisville, KY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Only to the North East U.S.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, HTML, CSS, SASS, Less, Git, Hardwired, Sinatra,
Bootstrap, Pure, PostgreSQL, Heroku

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/elizabeth-
certa/b8/3a2/299](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/elizabeth-certa/b8/3a2/299)

Email: Accessible on Linkedin

Full stack Rails developer (who gravitates toward front end) with a year and a
half of experience, looking to work in the Louisville area or in the
Northeastern United States. Excellent communicator, hard worker, and chocolate
enthusiast.

------
neltnerb
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Nah

Technologies: Systems Engineering and Instrumentation, Nanotechnology, LED
Lighting

Résumé/CV: [http://brianneltner.com](http://brianneltner.com) (portfolio, CV
there as well)

Email: neltnerb@mit.edu

------
codez
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Looking for somewhere that
understand developers. Remote ideal. Check out my code/site and hopefully hear
from you!

------
Fireman

      Location: Ontario, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Within Canada or USA
      Technologies: C/C++, Python, Scikit-Learn, Pandas, Lua, Git, Perforce, PhysX, Fortran90
      Résumé/CV: https://ca.linkedin.com/in/alexvyskocil
      Email: alex.vyskocil@gmail.com
    

I am a Master's graduate in theoretical physics. Worked remotely as a gaming
engine core developer. Also worked in a start-up environment (in Hong Kong)
using machine learning. Looking for interesting software work using any
technology/language.

------
kidsil
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes! USA / Ireland / UK (in that order)

Technologies:

* Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* JavaScript (jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* Django (general Python too)

* Have also trained junior & mid-level developers on various technologies.

Resume: Upon request.

Email: admin (at) kidsil.net

Highly experienced Lead Web Developer (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

My most recent experience is working with Core WordPress contributors
(WordPress VIP) on a global News/Media website.

I'm also developing a Meteor App these days.

------
grantpalin
Location: Victoria, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, ASP.NET Web API, Identity, Entity Framework, PHP,
WordPress, HTML, CSS, Sass, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/grantpalin](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/grantpalin)

Email: grant at my username dot com

I'm particularly interested in the .NET and PHP camps, but am also interested
in learning other tech e.g. Python & Django/Flask, NodeJS.

Past work has included web front end and back end for a variety of projects.
Always interested in taking on a new challenge.

------
kttmrt
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: Preferred, but will entertain local offers.

Willing to relocate: Wife wants to move to Colorado, so Open to
Denver/Colorado Springs, or similar areas.

Technologies/Skills: C#, ASP.NET MVC, SQL Server, Visual Studio, TFS, GIT,
Basic Photoshop Skills, Responsive Web Design, Javascript, HTML5, CSS3, SASS,
IIS, Node.JS, Express.JS, MongoDB, Knockout.js, Angular

Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ktrauberman](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ktrauberman)
(Word copy available)

Email: kyle@trauberman.com

------
gpickett00

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: possibly
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: HTML/CSS, JavaScript, Ember.js, Meteor.js, MongoDB, Node, Git, Photoshop, Illustrator, UX
      Résumé/CV: http://pickettg.me
      Email: gpickett00@gmail.com
    

Working doing front-end freelance work in SF at the moment, looking for either
more freelance work or something full-time. Looking to work primarily doing
front-end work with JavaScript. Willing to learn any programming language or
framework and relocate

------
jboland
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, git; familiar with MySQL, C# and
.Net

Resume: [http://joeboland.com/cv](http://joeboland.com/cv) /
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jboland](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jboland)

Email: josephjboland at gmail.com

I'm a front-end developer based in NYC. I'm particularly interested in foreign
language learning, would be very interested in hearing about any opportunities
in that sphere.

------
JASONstringify
Location: San Francisco, CA / San Jose, CA

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, Node, Express, Ionic, TDD, Ionic, mongo,
SQL

Résumé: ╭( ･ㅂ･)و [https://goo.gl/8G1nGx](https://goo.gl/8G1nGx) ╭( ･ㅂ･)و

Github: [https://www.github.com/sourdoughh](https://www.github.com/sourdoughh)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jasonstringify](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jasonstringify)

(ﾉ´ヮ´)ﾉ *email･ﾟ✧: Jason.Ly@gmail.com

------
pipedreams2
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes -- Dependent on location

Technologies: Java, HTML5, CSS, SASS, PHP, Javascript, MySQL, Mongo, C, C++,
Git, Linux CLI, Android, Swift, Node.js (see resume for complete list)

Frameworks: Angular.js, Laravel, React-native, ASP.net MVC, Meteor

Resume/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/rmmn6rxbphxtjuo/AarinSmi...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/rmmn6rxbphxtjuo/AarinSmith-2015.pdf)

Email: aarinsmith@gmail.com

Seeking positions for full stack web / mobile

------
yurezcv
Location: Dublin, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, currently I have B1/B2 USA VISA Type

Technologies: Java, Android SDK, git, SQLite, JSON, XML,

REST-clients, Android Design guidelines.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xuq2gbd6jtpb754/YURIY%20MANTULIN%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xuq2gbd6jtpb754/YURIY%20MANTULIN%20RESUME%20v2.pdf?dl=0)

Email: yurezcv@gmail.com

Forward thinking, result-­oriented, self-­motivated, reliable, deadline
oriented, adaptive Android developer.

You could find more details in the attached résumé.

------
drincruz
Location: New York, NY, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not likely

Technologies: Python, Luigi, Hadoop, Hive, MySQL

Résumé/CV: [http://drincruz.com/cv](http://drincruz.com/cv)

Email: drincruz at gmail dot com

I am an engineer and have experience building data pipelines with Hadoop and a
lot of the Hadoop ecosystem. I like data and solving problems with data.
Python is my main go-to language as of late, but I am language agnostic and
use whatever tool is right for the job.

I am looking for opportunities where I can work with more data.

------
philous
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Discussable

Technologies: .NET C#, Xamarin, Javascript (Angular, Node.js etc), HTML/CSS
(SASS, LESS)

Resume/CV:
[http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous](http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous)

Email: philgsky <at> outlook <dot> com

I'm a fullstack developer with strong .NET background (over 8 years
experience). Also working with front end. Currently working with Xamarin for
iOS, Android and Windows store apps. Fell free to contact me :)

------
jmcmahon443
Location: New York or Brooklyn Remote: Willing to remote Willing to relocate:
to Boston, SF Bay Technologies: Front-end, backend, iOS Résumé/CV:
[http://www.joemcm.com/](http://www.joemcm.com/) Email: jmcmahon443 [at]
gmail.com

[http://www.orbert.io/](http://www.orbert.io/)
[http://padloc.co/](http://padloc.co/)

------
cflann
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Node, SQL/NoSQL, Redis, React, Angular, Backbone,
Ionic, Java, C++, TDD, etc.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/1hll8p](https://goo.gl/1hll8p)

Github: [https://github.com/cflann](https://github.com/cflann)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cflannigan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cflannigan)

Email: cflann2011 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
dopplesoldner
Location: Cambridge, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. Depending on the role.

Technologies: Python, C++, C#, JavaScript, Git.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7beC0Tmy6uQX19TbU90a3VSVFU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7beC0Tmy6uQX19TbU90a3VSVFU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: dopplesoldner[_at_]gmail[.]com

Seeking full-time / part-time work. Currently doing a masters at the
University of Cambridge with a focus on Machine Learning and Natural Language
Processing.

------
Nilef
Location: Glasgow, Scotland

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Skills: Marketing, Customer Development, Product Management, Support,
Acquisition. Develop in Angular.js/Node.js (github.com/NileFrater)

Notable: Founded and directed customer service "as a service" startup, Dynamic
Relations (www.dynamicrelations.co.uk), manage community youngstartups.io for
young entrepreneurs, managed 7 team members @ Dynamic Relations, Product
Manager for 3 developers and a marketer @ Printent

Resume: nilefrater.co.uk

Email: nile.frater@gmail.com

------
ealeksandrov
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: iOS, Obj-C, Swift, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa

Résumé/CV: [http://aleksandrov.ws/cv](http://aleksandrov.ws/cv)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ealeksandrov](https://github.com/ealeksandrov)

Email: evgeny@aleksandrov.ws

4+ years of iOS experience; active Git user and open source contributor,
keeping up-to-date with community; 15+ apps pushed to App Store + couple of OS
X apps.

------
izolate
Location: London

Remote: Preferably, but willing to adventure out anywhere my US/UK/Indian
passports allow

Technologies: Full stack + devOps w/ design abilities. io.js/Node.js
(express), client-side JavaScript (prefer decoupled, modular architecture w/
es6), Python (flask, pyramid), HTML5 (jade), CSS (stylus), mongodb, sql, unix,
ansible, git, gulp, vim etc. Clean code, new tech.

CV: please email, and I'll send.

Email: yoshtalwar @ google's email service

------
yen223
Location: Canberra, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Python, Django, Celery and Ansible development.

\- Machine learning algorithms

\- Minor front-end experience

\- Currently experimenting with Rust

Resume:

\- LinkedIn: [https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6/en](https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6/en)

\- Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

Email: lee@weiyen.me

------
necrodawg
Location: Currently in SE Asia (from Europe)

Remote: Sure, but working in an office is more fun. :)

Willing to relocate: Yes, not anywhere though!

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, JS, Postgres, Docker, Ansible, to name a
few.

Résumé/CV: Get in touch! I've got a lot of experience with ruby and rails. I'd
prefer to stick with writing ruby and I enjoy some devops on the side. Capable
on frontend but more experienced with backend.

Email: h@iseld.org (no recruiters please)

------
meigwilym
Location: north Wales, UK

Remote: Yup

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: PHP: Laravel4/5, Slim, Symfony2, CI; Front end: HTML5, JS,
Angular; some Android. More: meigwilym.com/about/skills/

Résumé/CV: meigwilym.com/cv

Github: github.com/meigiwlym

Website: meigwilym.com

Email: mei.gwilym@gmail.com

Started out front end and worked towards the back. I have a wide range of
skills for webdev, and have worked on many projects in over 8 years of
experience. And this week I celebrated 3 years as a freelancer!

------
jakdonfox
Location: Dallas, Tx

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes(Looking mostly for Austin/San Francisco)

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, Azure Storage Services, Javascript, Html, CSS,
Python, Flask, PostgreSQL , Java, Git

Resume: please email for resume.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jacob-
faulks/51/a2a/89b](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jacob-faulks/51/a2a/89b)

email: jcbfaulks at gmail.com

------
smccully

      Location: Fort Lauderdale, FL
      
      Remote: Yes
      
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      
      Technologies: Python, C, C++, Java, Javascript
      
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/seanmccully
                 https://www.github.com/sean_mccully
                 http://www.seanmccully.org
      
      Email: sean[underscore]mccully[at]yahoo.com

~~~
BGjobman
Hey Sean, if you'd possibly consider relocating to the tri-state area, I have
a couple of roles that might be of great interest to you.

Thanks,

Brian Grutman firstinitallastname at the google mail service account

------
digiology
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, Django, MongoDB, CouchDB, Backbone.js, Twitter
Bootstrap.

Résumé/CV: uk.linkedin.com/in/rossrochford and: bitbucket.org/rossrochford
(email me for full CV)

Email: rochford.ross@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with 3 years experience, mainly on the backend
using Python and Django. I'm open to contract work only, will work for lower
rates if work is part-time and/or remote.

------
hereonbusiness
Location: Sweden, Stockholm

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: PHP, SQL, MySQL, Python, Ruby, Javascript, Git, Ansible, Linux,
AWS, REST, Apache, Nginx

CV: Please email

Email: gpedic at gmail.com

I'm a full stack developer (~5years) with linux devops experience (CRM -
SugarCRM, DMS - Alfresco, APIs, System integration). Fluent in German, English
and Croatian. I'm mainly looking for a back-end developer position in a SaaS
oriented company/startup.

------
profchicken
Location: Cleveland, Ohio

Remote: Absolutely (preferred)

Willing to relocate: To the DFW or Austin, Texas areas

Technologies: Electronics Hardware Engineering, schematic design and PCB
layout.

Résumé/CV: B.S. Electrical Engineering from an accredited school. 3 years of
experience in manufacturing engineering, hardware design, and third party
testing. Please email me for more information.

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/ShayGalland

Email: shaygalland@gmail.com

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA

Remote: Yes (highest preference)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (jQuery, Knockout), SQL, VB.NET, C#,
ASP.NET, PHP (CakePHP), git, TFS, bash

\--I'm very interested in learning new technologies if given the good
opportunity.

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/wdistefano](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/wdistefano)

Email: wdistefano[at]shwuzzle[dot]com

------
wwung
Location: San Francisco, CA or Los Angeles, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby, CSS/Sass/LESS, React.js, Angular.js, Node.js,
MongoDB, Sketch, UI, HTML5, TDD

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/DsiLSM](http://goo.gl/DsiLSM)

Github: [https://github.com/wcwung](https://github.com/wcwung)

Email: williamcwung [@] gmail.com

------
znq
Location: International with clients in US, Europe, ME and Asia. HQ in
Barcelona.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: short-term

Technologies: Mobile (iOS, Android, Windows), Web, Backend (Go, Scala, Java,
PHP, Node.js), Design

Résumé/CV: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

Email: stefan@mobilejazz.com

We’ve worked with various folks from HN over the past 3 years with very
satisfying outcomes for everyone :-)

------
cmorgan8506
Location: Canada, NL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask MVC, Javascript, Bootstrap, Html, CSS, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Git, PHP, WordPress, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB.

Resume: please email for resume.

LinkedIn: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-
morgan/34/a44/374](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-morgan/34/a44/374)

email: cmorgan8506 at gmail.com

------
anonymous_shoe
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes - Oregon, Washington, Colorado, Utah

Technologies: UI Design, Animation, Javascript, CSS, Node.js, React.js

Résumé/CV:
[http://rblakeley.github.io/resume.html](http://rblakeley.github.io/resume.html)

Email: thisryanb[at]gee mail dot com

Website: [http://rblakeley.github.io](http://rblakeley.github.io)

------
MDCore
Location: UK (to relocate to: I'm currently in Cape Town though)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Tier 2 visa required)

Technologies: 15 years Web Development XP over the Full Stack but I tend
towards Front-end. Some buzzwords: PHP, JS, CSS, Rails, Python, SQL, Linux,
git, scrum master.

CV: [http://pedantic.co/CV.pdf](http://pedantic.co/CV.pdf)

Email: gavin.van.lelyveld@gmail.com

------
thaumasiotes
Location: Shanghai, China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: strongly dispreferred

Technologies (that I have used in a paying job): Linux, Python, Django,
PostgreSQL, Java, HTML/CSS, Javascript

Played around with: Erlang, Clojure, Android

Resume: on request

Email: gmail - thaumasiotes

English level: native (US)

Mandarin level: HSK4

Seeking a more-or-less entry level position (1-2 years experience). I am happy
to learn new technologies, so don't hesitate to get in touch for something I
haven't listed.

------
thirdknife
Location: Islamabad, PK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: unlikely

Technologies/Skills: Javascript, Python, PHP, Redis, R, Docker, Linux, Flask
MVC, Javascript, Bootstrap, Html, CSS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git, WordPress,
Responsive Web Design, Cassandra, MongoDB, BioInformatics Tools

Résumé/CV: [http://thirdknife.github.io](http://thirdknife.github.io)

Email: shakeel.shafique@gmail.com

------
ilia1213
Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. VISA required (H1B, J1)

Technologies: C++11, Swift, JavaScript, bash; familiar with: node.js, iOS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2tIjBsHxwnWYURKdkZqbFBNZFU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2tIjBsHxwnWYURKdkZqbFBNZFU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ipotuzhnov@gmail.com

------
squiguy7
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Perl, Java, C, Rust, Go, SQL, MongoDB, UNIX/Linux, Git,
Some Front end experience

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ptuso9voxcy1r6z/GSquire_Resume_Cur...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ptuso9voxcy1r6z/GSquire_Resume_Current.pdf)

Email: garrettsquire @ Google's email service

------
aviraldg
Note: Still a student, looking for an internship.

Location: India

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Android, JavaScript, Angular.js, Django, Node.js, among
others.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B2Fy-Q78JeVpd3ctbndTdGE5Y1E&e...](https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B2Fy-Q78JeVpd3ctbndTdGE5Y1E&export=download)

Email: me@aviraldg.com

------
korvenadi
Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Java, ASP.NET MVC, Web Forms,ASP.NET WebApi, WCF, Windows
Services, Sql Server, MongoDB, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, AngularJS, KnockoutJS,
DurandalJS

Résumé/CV:[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/korada](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/korada)

Email: venkata at korada dot in

------
ver
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: possible

Willing to relocate: unlikely

Technologies: Python

Resume/CV/email: please pm

Back-end mid level engineer interested in transportation/scheduling.

Strengths: data analysis, big picture awareness, algorithmic design,
maintainable code, bug fixing.

Weaknesses: front end / devops

Other: looking to work in a 10-100 person company with a tangible product, a
40 hour workweek, and a long term perspective.

~~~
danbmil99
Interested. Please send resume or CV. dan.miller at hiqlabs.com

------
goldfeld
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Definitely

I'm nowadays entirely concerned with Clojure and ClojureScript (cljs + node.js
for systems software) I'm using a lisp with things like Datomic, generative
testing and typed clojure and I can't go back to other stuff (maybe Haskell).
My background is JavaScript with its MVCs and a bit of C#.

Email: vic@longstorm.org

------
dreeri

      Location: Turku, Finland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, C, C#, Python, PhP, Linux
      Résumé: http://setsail.fail
      CV: http://setsail.fail/cv.pdf
      Email: osku_321 at hotmail.com
    

Engineer with an interest in tech and yearning to learn more.

------
kevinprince
Location: Anywhere (EU / Canada all ok)

Remote: (Flexible)

Technologies: Ruby, Puppet, PHP, Some frontend stuff Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pk27nman1xxv65/cv_devops.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pk27nman1xxv65/cv_devops.pdf?dl=0)

Relocate: anywhere

Email: nextgengames+hn@gmail[dot]com

------
JohnnyLee
Location: Milwaukee, WI USA (relocation only)

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: I'm currently applying to jobs in Amsterdam/Utrecht, as
my wife and I would like to relocate there.

Technologies: Go, Python, C, C++, Java, JS, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: Email for CV

Email: johnl@crumpington.com

Website: [https://www.crumpington.com](https://www.crumpington.com)

------
kevindejong
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (TN eligible)

Technologies: Clojure, Haskell, Scala, Python, C, Java, SQL, Linux, Git

Résumé/CV and email:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B62YKJk30g7zRVJmMWF5cXdEbzA](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B62YKJk30g7zRVJmMWF5cXdEbzA)

------
phish
Location: Germany currently (Canadian citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Go, Frontend, Can learn whatever

Resume: [http://john.ston.ca](http://john.ston.ca) ||
[http://github.com/DylanJ](http://github.com/DylanJ)

Email: qdylanj on the google mails

------
girishkumarkh
Location: US / CA / London, UK

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes (VISA required)

Technologies: Python, Django, AngularJS, Node, PostgreSQL, Restful API,
Heroku, Git, AWS S3, Selenium and most of front-end stuff + exited to learn
new stacks.

Portfolio: [http://girishkumar.co](http://girishkumar.co)

Email: mail@girishkumar.co

------
jivux
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Obj-C, C#, Bash, Qt, Unity3D, Django, Vagrant,
PostgreSQL, Git

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q51rieu3ei5zg15/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q51rieu3ei5zg15/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ivoreroman at google mail

------
unreal37
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET, C#, VB, SQL, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, jQuery, web services,
a bit of a lot of other things

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottjduffy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottjduffy)

Email: Connect through LinkedIn

------
solumos

      Location: Northeast
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: To NYC or Boston
      Technologies: Python, Flask, PHP, SQL . . . 
      Interests: ML, Data Science
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/solumos
      Email: connect on LinkedIn

------
rhodysurf
Location: Rhode Island

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Objective C, Java...

Resume:
[http://blog.mpiannucci.com/static/Docs/MatthewIannucciResume...](http://blog.mpiannucci.com/static/Docs/MatthewIannucciResume.pdf)

Email: mpiannucci@gmail.com

------
rcpt
Location: New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, Scala, Hadoop, Spark

Résumé/CV:
[http://ryancompton.net/assets/resume/ryan_compton_resume.pdf](http://ryancompton.net/assets/resume/ryan_compton_resume.pdf)

Email: ryan@ryancompton.net

------
sunyang730
Location: San Francisco/South Bay Area, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Only to South Bay Area, CA (current in SF)

Technologies: JavaScript, AngularJS, Bookshelf.js, MySQL, CSS, HTML, jQuery,
Git, Node.js, Express, MongoDB, Mongoose, Ionic, CI

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/yangdennis

Email: sunyang730 at gmail dot com

------
peabody
Location: St Louis, MO, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Python, SVN, Git, Java, Matlab

Résumé/CV: Contact me through email

Email: peabody <at> wustl <dot> com

Recently graduated with a CS Masters degree from Washington University in STL.
Looking for a software developer position.

------
bottlerocket
Location: Cleveland OH USA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Can't :(

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, UI/UX design

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/brendancullen](http://www.linkedin.com/in/brendancullen)

Email: brendan at brendancullen dot com

------
cymetica
Available for: \- Artificial Intelligence, Machine Learning, Predictive
Analyitcs, Recommendation Systems, Search Engines, Genomics, Hedge Fund
systems

Email: biomimic@gmail.com

Site: [http://cymetica.com](http://cymetica.com)

------
maxs

        Location: Hungary 
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: C++/C, Java, Python, Node, Data Science, Machine learning
        Résumé/CV: https://kpartite.com
        Email: max@kpartite.com

------
spike021
Looking for a summer internship. I'd love to gain more concrete experience
with the full stack.

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Technologies: Python, Java, Objective-C, Google App Engine, iOS

Resume: Send an email and I'll give you a copy!

Email: wertheimjoshua[at]gmail[dot]com

------
appsonify

        Location: Vancouver, BC
    
        Remote: Yes
    
        Willing to relocate: Yes
    
        Technologies: Flask, nginx, uwsgi, python, LAMP, jQuery.
    
        CV: http://appsonify.com
    
        Email: john at appsonify

------
prajesh1986
Location: Bangalore Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Java,
J2EE, PlayFramework, Adobe AEM, Apache Sling, OSGi, MongoDB, AngularJS.
Resume: On request. Email: thinkmein2005@gmail.com

------
WesternStar
Location: Melbourne,FL(relocation only) Remote: No Willing to Relocate: Yes
Technologies: Python,C++ Resume:www.linkedin.com/in/alvinmcnair
email:alvin.mcnair@gmail.com

------
mehrzad
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: along the coast for a summer internship

Technologies: Ruby, Python, JS

Résumé/CV: email me

Email: mehr@openmailbox.org

18 year old Columbia Engineering freshman looking for a summer internship!
Thank you.

volb.me is my site.

------
haitran
Undergraduate CS student at Seattle University looking for summer internship

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C/C++, C#, Java. Eager to learn new things.

Résumé/CV: Email me for Résumé

Email: hai.t@outlook.com

------
ulfalizer2
Location: Lund, Sweden

Remote: Yes -- preferred.

Willing to relocate: Possibly, to English-speaking countries or within Sweden.

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Bash, Make, Linux/POSIX system programming,
emulation, and other stuff that I could probably refresh relatively quickly.

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20047039/cv.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20047039/cv.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/magnussonulf](https://www.linkedin.com/in/magnussonulf)

Portfolio/various stuff:

Three videos from an NES emulator I've been working on. (Sorry for being
terrible at these games. :P)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCQkYrQo9fI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCQkYrQo9fI)
(Demonstration of rewinding.)

\- [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96kg-
lclQvM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96kg-lclQvM) (The "High Hopes" demo.)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89c5u4kmrY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89c5u4kmrY)
(Longer gameplay video from Bucky O'Hare.)

Source code for emulator:
[https://github.com/ulfalizer/nesalizer](https://github.com/ulfalizer/nesalizer)

My Stack Overflow profile:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/4577158/ulfalizer](http://stackoverflow.com/users/4577158/ulfalizer)

My "practice" repository, which should give an idea of my coding style without
having to wade through a ton of code:
[https://github.com/ulfalizer/practice](https://github.com/ulfalizer/practice)

A tutorial on interpreting circuits in Visual 6502 (a JavaScript-based circuit
simulator):
[http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/Visual_circuit_tutorial](http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/Visual_circuit_tutorial)

A page on detailed interrupt behavior for the 6502 CPU:
[http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/CPU_interrupts](http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/CPU_interrupts)

A diagram that outlines the timing of operations performed by the NES's
graphics chip during frame rendering (that won't make any sense without some
prior knowledge of how NES graphics work :):
[http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/images/d/d1/Ntsc_timing.png](http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/images/d/d1/Ntsc_timing.png)

(I've made lots of other contributions to the NesDev wiki.)

An interpreter for the Linux kernel's configuration language (Kconfig), used
in Buildroot and U-Boot:
[https://github.com/ulfalizer/Kconfiglib](https://github.com/ulfalizer/Kconfiglib)

A work-in-progress (hence the silly placeholder description) IRC bot I put
together to experiment with various Linux-specific APIs (epoll, timerfd,
signalfd, and others -- it also has a ring buffer that uses virtual memory
tricks):
[https://github.com/ulfalizer/botniklas](https://github.com/ulfalizer/botniklas)

My old Master's Thesis where I put together a fast-booting Linux system (which
won the "Best Master's Thesis" award that year): [http://liu.diva-
portal.org/smash/get/diva2:473038/FULLTEXT01](http://liu.diva-
portal.org/smash/get/diva2:473038/FULLTEXT01) (Some details bother me a bit
now that I know more. :)

My configuration files (for Bash scripting and the like):
[https://github.com/ulfalizer/Configuration-
files](https://github.com/ulfalizer/Configuration-files)

I'll take a fun project and careful coworkers over a huge salary, so don't
hesitate to contact me even if you have a smaller project. Working for a
smaller company would be fun to try. :)

Email: moc.liamg[ta]rezilaflu in reverse.

I also often hang out on IRC (EFnet, QuakeNet, and Freenode) as Ulfalizer.

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

